# كيف أصنع مثبت للشعر؟



## تذكرة (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذه أول مشاركة لي معكم وسوف أثقل عليكم ممكن أعرف كيف أصنع مثبت للشعر؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا:77: :77:


----------



## ENG.CHEM (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ليش بتعبي نفسك فيه جاهز وب يبيعوه في الاسواق


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مثبت سائل او جل (على كل حال هناك بعض المواد المثبتة مثل الليفسكول او فينيل اسيتات 
وهي تنحل بالماء 
ما هو المطلوب بالضبط وسوف اساعد ان شاء الله)


----------



## عبود20 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اختي العزيزة توجهي الى هذا الرابط وستجدي ما تريدين و زيادة


----------



## عبود20 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اختي العزيزة توجهي الى هذا الرابط وستجدي ما تريدين و زيادة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37274


----------



## تذكرة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي Eng chem أنا أريد أن أصنعه بنفسي وعلي العموم جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد:12:


----------



## تذكرة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي مصطفي أنا اقصد جل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا:77:


----------



## تذكرة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي عبود 20 جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الرابط وسوف أحمل الكتاب إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه خلطة الجل 
الجل


المادة 
الوظيفة 
الكمية 
PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
مادة مثبتة 
gr(30-40 )
كاربابول (كاربومير)
الشكل الجلاتيني للجل 
 gr7
تري ايتانول أمين 
للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي
gr5
غليسيرين
اللمعان للشعر
gr50
محسنات (Vit-5B-A ) زيت خروع
تقوية وتغذية الشعر 
-----------
مادة حافظة (فورمول )
منع التعفن
2gr
ماء 
---------
حتى gr1000​ 
طريقة العمل 
الطريقة العامة 
قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء 
 اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول 
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى 
قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين 
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات 

الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك 
قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر 
يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة
لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 
 
تذكروني بدوة صالحة في دراستي فانا لدي السنة تخرج


----------



## تذكرة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي مصطفي جزاك الله خيرا كثيييييييييييييييييرا بجد أفدتني جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يااااااااارب وربنا يوفقك في دراستك وتكون ممن يستعمله الله في خدمة الإسلام ولا يستبدلك أمين


----------



## allord121 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لو أعرف خلطة للجل والله يا أختي لأارسلتها لك لكن عندي خلطات مواد زينة وليس( تجميلية) إذا لازمك......... وكل الشكر للإخوة المشاركين بالموضوع وفقكم الله ............


----------



## حسن محمد حسن دملخي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه خلطة الجل 
الجل



المادة 
الوظيفة 
الكمية 
PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
مادة مثبتة 
gr(30-40 )
كاربابول (كاربومير)
الشكل الجلاتيني للجل 
gr7
تري ايتانول أمين 
للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي
gr5
غليسيرين
اللمعان للشعر
gr50
محسنات (Vit-5B-A ) زيت خروع
تقوية وتغذية الشعر 
-----------
مادة حافظة (فورمول )
منع التعفن
2gr
ماء 
---------
حتى gr1000​
طريقة العمل 
الطريقة العامة 
قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء 
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول 
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى 
قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين 
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات 

الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك 
قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر 
يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة
لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 
تذكروني بدوة صالحة في دراستي فانا لدي السنة تخرج


----------



## البينا (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك ويجعلك من المتفوقين وينفع امتك فيك سلامات


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
هذه المشاركة الأولى انشاء الله الأفادة لك في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## the lord (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يجزيك اللة خيرااااا


----------



## البلاتين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ثانكس برشا برشا أخينا ... مصطفى كزبر ..


ونتمنى منك المداومة على طرح كل ما هة مفيد ..


هذا مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ahmed haridi (1 مارس 2011)

ما هى اسباب العفونة فى الجيل مع اننى اضيف الفورمالين بالنسب المعتادة


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

يا سلااااااااااااااااام

أنا رح أنزل موضوع إن شاء الله عن الجل

لأني عملت الجل بالجامعة...........وطلع 100%
وأستاي أثنى عليه

يعني فيكي تحكي صرت بروفيشنال بالموضوع....هههههههههههه

انتظريني إا منت غير مستعجلة

لأني هالأيام عندي امتحانات الفيرست

تقبلي مروري


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

حسن محمد حسن دملخي قال:


> هذه خلطة الجل
> الجل
> 
> 
> ...


 

بيشبه الطريقة اللي تعلمتها لصناعة الجل

لكن أرى إنو الطريقة اللي أعطاني اياها أستاذي هي أفضل وأوضح

انتظرو خلطتي للجل^^

دعواتكم أخلص امتحانات ع خير


----------



## eng dola (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
كل الشكر والتقدير*​

على الرابط


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ مصطفى...
بارك اله فيك


----------



## khaled385 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يـــــــــــــــــا جماعة منين اجيب ليفسكول وكام سعرة


----------

